

An Adventure in the Low Status of Software Engineers - theballwatcher
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2014/07/13/how-the-other-half-works-an-adventure-in-the-low-status-of-software-engineers/

======
greenyoda
This article was posted a week ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8033051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8033051)
(170 points, 19 comments)

